# fat grams per week?



## Tonysgettinleg (Sep 3, 2007)

how many fat grams per week is good for weight lose and keeping weight under control??    :welcome:              :sniper:


----------



## Tyrone (Sep 8, 2007)

Tonysgettinleg said:
			
		

> how many fat grams per week is good for weight lose and keeping weight under control??    :welcome:              :sniper:


There are so many diff. articles on types of diet that it seems it may just depend on the individual.  However, I've found a higher fat(good fat)/protein and a lower carb diet to work well.  Some do it differently so it's hard to say with regards to your question.  I used to include about 15-20 grams of healthy fats/meal depending...You know, there are people you can pay to do customized diets right?!?  If not, and you'd like to employ one who's helped me just shoot me a private mesage.


----------



## Tonysgettinleg (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks  T


----------

